# What's your marriage criteria



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From Gulf News, well it would appear that everyone (bar a Luxemburger and a Jordanian) think financially secure is the most important.

Probably why I'm single then!

Strangely enough, not one mentioned love...

So what is/was yours?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll start at willingness and take it from there.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Respect and Understanding


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

love
respect
compasion
affection
understanding
emotional(not cold)

Love is..

...the feeling of being whole because of the mere existence of the other

...yearning for a new day because you know you will spend it with the other person

...an emotional attachment to someone or something almost as if to keep you alive

...the bearer of the continuous appearance of a smile on your face without you even realizing it

...the sudden adrenalin rush you feel at the mere thought of the other


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought the answer for some of you was 'breathing' ....

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> love
> respect
> compasion
> affection
> ...



very romantic and very true


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I thought the answer for some of you was 'breathing' ....
> 
> -


I'm not that fussy, to be honest.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

At the end of the day it all boils down to one thing and one thing only and that's "needs".

Let's not fool ourselves and let's be grown-up adults for a change!!

***


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> At the end of the day it all boils down to one thing and one thing only and that's "needs".
> 
> Let's not fool ourselves and let's be grown-up adults for a change!!
> 
> ***


Romance is not dead in the Rodders household is it?

Animals have needs, people have (generally) risen above basic needs.

A bit like swans!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I need not to be required to cook, clean, and do womenly duties... even if I will do some of it, I cant be told I have to do it. Maybe this is the bad american corrupted women in me, as my japanese step grandmother has told me 

And they can not get mad that I am going to wake up on my day off and disappear at 6 am and not return until late in the afternoon, spending my day on my bike. Either do it with me or dont complain because I do what I love and enjoy!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Reminds me of the old story about the Prince who had to choose a bride from three beautiful Princess. One was from the richest family in her whole kingdom and a union would guarantee the familys future forever. The second was not only rich beautiful and intelligent but was also loved to cook, clean and iron and the third one was all of the previous things but more than that she truely loved the Prince. 
So which one do you think he married? The one with the bigest boobs of course!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I need not to be required to cook, clean, and do womenly duties... even if I will do some of it, I cant be told I have to do it. Maybe this is the bad american corrupted women in me, as my japanese step grandmother has told me
> 
> And they can not get mad that I am going to wake up on my day off and disappear at 6 am and not return until late in the afternoon, spending my day on my bike. Either do it with me or dont complain because I do what I love and enjoy!


yeh, that's why American guys marry other nationalities ))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I need not to be required to cook, clean, and do womenly duties... even if I will do some of it, I cant be told I have to do it. Maybe this is the bad american corrupted women in me, as my japanese step grandmother has told me
> 
> And they can not get mad that I am going to wake up on my day off and disappear at 6 am and not return until late in the afternoon, spending my day on my bike. Either do it with me or dont complain because I do what I love and enjoy!


Good for you. Should you get married, I presume the guy would have fallen for who you are so why would they then want you to turn into some dull kowtowing house mouse? And who are these pathetically insecure men who can only deal with a subserviant wife?

Honestly, Dubai is frequently like a throw back to the 1950's with so many stay at home housewives (many without children even) who defer to their husbands and haven't one interesting idea in their pampered heads.

-


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

i would have to say friendship and be honest


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Good for you. Should you get married, I presume the guy would have fallen for who you are so why would they then want you to turn into some dull kowtowing house mouse? And who are these pathetically insecure men who can only deal with a subserviant wife?
> 
> Honestly, Dubai is frequently like a thow back to the 1950's with so many stay at home housewives (many without children even) who defer to their husbands and haven't one interesting idea in their pampered heads.


So true Elphaba 

When my hubby first moved here he wasn't working so I was the "breadwinner" - loads of the guys I work with (Westerners included) could not get their head around this idea, and our PRO nearly passed out when I asked him to arrange a husband visa!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

boycutting MArriage !! No MAriage No Cry !


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

mrbig said:


> love
> respect
> compasion
> affection
> ...


question ! where your wife next to you when you wrote that ?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

nope, I am just a guy that uses more than just his p3nis to think.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> boycutting MArriage !! No MAriage No Cry !


Common, M.Sharaf, marriage is not that scary, it's fun in a way... not as much as a hard job though, but even the last one worth doing it as happy marriage is much better than staying a 60 years old bachelor )))


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Common, M.Sharaf, marriage is not that scary, it's fun in a way... not as much as a hard job though, but even the last one worth doing it as happy marriage is much better than staying a 60 years old bachelor )))


Probably true ! but now , iam not yet ready to go into this complicated process, for many reasons main one not having the one women who give the feeling of wanting to spend the rest of my life with ,,,,

as for the 60years bachelor,(even tough ill not make it till that age , thx to dubai life style ) i would rather have that than a nagging women at 60years ! 

Cheers !


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

mrbig said:


> nope, I am just a guy that uses more than just his p3nis to think.


you know that god created men with qty of blood that its enought to run the p3nis or the brain ! 
not both at the same time


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> you know that god created men with qty of blood that its enought to run the p3nis or the brain !
> not both at the same time



I guess he gave me an extra bag of blood when he created me then. :tongue1:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> you know that god created men with qty of blood that its enought to run the p3nis or the brain !
> not both at the same time


don't blame God, where to direct your blood depends on the brain and only on the brain


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> Probably true ! but now , iam not yet ready to go into this complicated process, for many reasons main one not having the one women who give the feeling of wanting to spend the rest of my life with ,,,,
> 
> as for the 60years bachelor,(even tough ill not make it till that age , thx to dubai life style ) i would rather have that than a nagging women at 60years !
> 
> Cheers !


good luck in your search then, hope you'll make it before 60


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

mrbig said:


> I guess he gave me an extra bag of blood when he created me then. :tongue1:


lool ! no man Does ! we are all equal !!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> don't blame God, where to direct your blood depends on the brain and only on the brain


dear, Its was a Jock !  
but thought it makes sense


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> good luck in your search then, hope you'll make it before 60


lool . help me out Then , if you meet any nice beautifull lady ,think about me send me the CV , 
other wise poor me


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> dear, Its was a Jock !
> but thought it makes sense


i am not an expert of your blood circulation, but i thought that's the difference between animal and man that the last can use his brain )))


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I guess he gave me an extra bag of blood when he created me then. :tongue1:


That explains why I could never get it up, cuz god gave me no bag of blood and gave you two instead!

***


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> That explains why I could never get it up, cuz god gave me no bag of blood and gave you two instead!
> 
> ***


I'm sorry Rod, but alas, you cant have it back. mwahahhaa


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Man will always stay a man => started with marriage, ended up with xxx


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Why marry a man when you can get just as emotional fullfillment (and loyalty) from the local animal shelter?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel the exact same way about the nagging husband... I can not stand the nagging. I work and do what I enjoy, and feel like a man should be able to do the same. If you expect dinner after a hard day, I do too sometimes. 

My step grandmother is from japan. My step grandfather married her because of her subservient ways. She literally was the maid for the last 35 years. And this is a women that I genuinely liked and enjoyed spending time with. I had enough talking to about being more lady like in my youth by that man then anyone should ever have to endear. Now she just smiles in that proud way and shakes her head at some of the things I do. If a man doesnt want an equal partner in life, well... the other nationalities can have them. That isnt to say all american men who are in relationships with other nationalities are with subservient women, they know who they are and why they are in it. And if they like that role, then so be it, who am I to judge. I just dont need nor want such a man.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I'm sorry Rod, but alas, you cant have it back. mwahahhaa


I'm not going to ask for it, imagine life when you can't get it up and your brain doesn't function any more, what a joy and nothing to worry about, all you can think of will be apple pies and cappuccinos which are the PAIR I adore 

***


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> Probably true ! but now , iam not yet ready to go into this complicated process, for many reasons main one not having the one women who give the feeling of wanting to spend the rest of my life with ,,,,
> 
> as for the 60years bachelor,(even tough ill not make it till that age , thx to dubai life style ) i would rather have that than a nagging women at 60years !
> 
> Cheers !


M.Sharaf belongs to a culture that practices 'Arranged Marriage'. If they dont get 'Arranged', they continue being virgins even past 60!

Besides that, the bit on dubai life is a load of crap!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I married the fist time for love and at 17 I thought I knew everything and that it would be forever HA! Second time, I actually had a list of things I expected and wanted and thought about the long term of actually living together - almost a business arrangement - with love thrown in as well of course. But you see once the "tingle" of that initial love has gone and it invariably does, you need to be left with someone you respect, get on with, has similar views and knows how the relationship works! The love is still there but turns into companionship and friendship

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The list... I think men refer to this as baggage


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> The list... I think men refer to this as baggage


I kid you not! I sat down and wrote what I wanted and what I didnt want from the man I would live with!! I cant remember everything on it, but I know that he would accept and be good with my two small daughters, they would have to like him, he wouldnt like football or golf, he would be a handyman around the house...... My now husband ticked all the boxes and before we got married we decided to work out how we would live day to day, who would earn, who would do the majority of the housework, ironing, shopping, who would pay what bills, who would hoover - everything! When I then had two more children and gave up work, we rewrote it. I became the old fashioned stay at home mum and he became the "hunter/gatherer" and did the garden and paid the bills LOL Perfect and it works! So I'm proud to say I'm a stay at home mum, who does all the housework and brings up the children. He goes to work and earns the money - a perfect partnership and I think I have the best and the most important side of things!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> I kid you not! I sat down and wrote what I wanted and what I didnt want from the man I would live with!! I cant remember everything on it, but I know that he would accept and be good with my two small daughters, they would have to like him, he wouldnt like football or golf, he would be a handyman around the house...... My now husband ticked all the boxes and before we got married we decided to work out how we would live day to day, who would earn, who would do the majority of the housework, ironing, shopping, who would pay what bills, who would hoover - everything! When I then had two more children and gave up work, we rewrote it. I became the old fashioned stay at home mum and he became the "hunter/gatherer" and did the garden and paid the bills LOL Perfect and it works! So I'm proud to say I'm a stay at home mum, who does all the housework and brings up the children. He goes to work and earns the money - a perfect partnership and I think I have the best and the most important side of things!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx



I think M.Sharaf's way is a lot easier 

But seriously, to get married one must be the marrying type and I am not (although I've been the victim of circumstances once) but never again - I would not swap my individual freedom for anything in life - I know deep down that I would turn down a marraige proposal from the richest and most beautiful girl in the world - being single and rich must be the most wonderful thing a man want, for the moment I am the earlier but trying to be the latter as well - once that achieved life would be just beautiful ..... just saddle your horse and ride on to any destination you like .... 

****


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rod007 said:


> I think M.Sharaf's way is a lot easier
> 
> But seriously, to get married one must be the marrying type and I am not (although I've been the victim of circumstances once) but never again - I would not swap my individual freedom for anything in life - I know deep down that I would turn down a marraige proposal from the richest and most beautiful girl in the world - being single and rich must be the most wonderful thing a man want, for the moment I am the earlier but trying to be the latter as well - once that achieved life would be just beautiful ..... just saddle your horse and ride on to any destination you like ....
> 
> ****



I like sharing my life and having a family - I guess its not for everyone and at least we all have the choice to choose our own path

Jo xxx


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> I like sharing my life and having a family - I guess its not for everyone and at least we all have the choice to choose our own path
> 
> Jo xxx


I thoroughly understand your feelings and wishing you all lots of happiness together.

***


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

To |James| Stop ASSUMING , Cause you will end UP as Simple ASS !! 

for the rest of you ill leave you with this Quote ! 

*a man will remain wise till he gets married , then he will become otherwise ! *
 

Enjoy ur day


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*What is your marriage criteria*

Love
Understanding
Respect
Common interests


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> I guess he gave me an extra bag of blood when he created me then. :tongue1:


Must be a huge head then to accommodate that extra blood     :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Must be a huge head then to accommodate that extra blood     :eyebrows:


Or is might just need a very small amount of blood to accommodate


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I thought the answer for some of you was 'breathing' ....
> 
> -


Over-rated they can use a phone and call the cops :eyebrows:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually, in all honesty I am inordinately picky. I was single for 10 years before I met my wife; a lot of friends said I was expecting too much but I waited anyway. And boy was she worth waiting for!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, in all honesty I am inordinately picky. I was single for 10 years before I met my wife; a lot of friends said I was expecting too much but I waited anyway. And boy was she worth waiting for!


Well written Mrs Sigma..............does Danny know you had access to his profile?    :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, in all honesty I am inordinately picky. I was single for 10 years before I met my wife; a lot of friends said I was expecting too much but I waited anyway. And boy was she worth waiting for!


You were just 10 years old when you met your spouse?

WOW.




Oh I didn't add, for me, she MUST be blonde...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Well written Mrs Sigma..............does Danny know you had access to his profile?    :eyebrows:


xaxaxaxaxaxa excellent!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You were just 10 years old when you met your spouse?
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...



Because you'd never cope with a smart woman? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Because you'd never cope with a smart woman?
> 
> -


Cutting darling, cutting....

Just cos you want me really but, as you're not blonde, it ain't never gonna happen!

MWAH!

(Well that and the fact you're already married...)


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, in all honesty I am inordinately picky. I was single for 10 years before I met my wife; a lot of friends said I was expecting too much but I waited anyway. And boy was she worth waiting for!



Did she come on the bus?


***


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> Did she come on the bus?
> 
> 
> ***


licking the windows.....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> Did she come on the bus?
> 
> 
> ***


No, it was just that my order on the internet got mixed up...I mean, uh...hahahaha....*I didn't buy her, honestly. And she's real and everything. Not inflatable*


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> No, it was just that my order on the internet got mixed up...I mean, uh...hahahaha....*I didn't buy her, honestly. And she's real and everything. Not inflatable*


Only pulling your leg mate - I'm sure there must be 1 or 2 good girls still out there - some of them can even be attractive 

***


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> Only pulling your leg mate - I'm sure there must be 1 or 2 good girls still out there - some of them can even be attractive
> 
> ***


And breathing?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> Did she come on the bus?
> 
> 
> ***


Bit personal don't you think? Things like that are private matters and I thought that would be illegal in Dubai even if married?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Because you'd never cope with a smart woman?
> 
> -


And next weeks lesson is "How to nail jelly to the ceiling" :tongue1: :tongue1:


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> From Gulf News, well it would appear that everyone (bar a Luxemburger and a Jordanian) think financially secure is the most important.
> 
> Probably why I'm single then!
> 
> ...


Andy
23 years ago I met the woman I would be with till this day and strangely enough it had to be love because I was a poor ******* without a dime to my name when we met......


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

On a serious note it is all down to respect.. to treat people how you would want to be treated yourself.
And laughter


----------



## Natasya (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the duties and responsibilities should be divided... And it should be discussed before starting living together...
Communication skills, leadership, team work important skills in relationship..
Decisions making, support, understanding and appriciation...


----------

